# Get out of your Telus contract within the next 30 days w/ no cancellation charge.



## adam.sn (Feb 7, 2007)

Hi everyone;

I found this little gem a while ago and although, not useful to me anymore I thought i'd pass it along.

Everytime telus (or any service provider for that matter) changes the terms of their contract they have to notify you. If you do nothing about it within 30 days then it's assumed that you agree with the changes and they continue your service like normal.

However, if you don't agree you can cancel the contract without having to pay the termination fee because THEY changed the terms.

How To Get out of your Cell Phone Contract

As of April 11th 2010 telus is upping the roaming data rate, meaning we have 30 days from April 11th 2010 to cancel our contracts without being charged a cancellation fee.

I haven't done this, but I don't see any reason why it wouldn't work. It's written into the contract.

Cheers & let me know if it's worked for you!!

- Adam


----------



## okcomputer (Jul 18, 2005)

Hmm.. I dunno.. I'm sure there is a clause in cell contracts that allows them to change stuff as long as they tell you.. 


Read a few of the comments from that link:



> I tried this with Virgin. They said their contract allows them to change any condition at any time. I guess there is a catch.
> 
> I didn’t like how they added a $50 fee if your account goes deliquent. I said I would like to invoke the material adverse clause on the change in terms and conditions.
> 
> ...





> This how-to needs an update! The Material Adverse clause thing totally didn’t work in my case. NOR did having no service in Montréal. Bell sticks to their guns in denying the existence of the MAC and merely suggested a new phone since my phone is over 2 years old.


----------



## MomentsofSanity (Jul 9, 2008)

Their contracts are worded as such, but they are also part of the CWTA whose code of conduct does have a provision that they will not change the material terms in a way that is unfavorable to the customer without giving the chance to opt out within 30 days penalty free or have your contract remain unchanged. 

Problem is the CoC doesn't say if it is for them to decide or not. So if they agree to not change your material terms you could be screwed.


----------



## okcomputer (Jul 18, 2005)

Here's where the language comes from:

CWTA - Code of Conduct




> Protect our customers’ rights when we must change contract terms
> 
> We do not change the material terms of our contracts with customers, without giving them at least 30 days’ notice. In the case of such material changes that are unfavourable to customers, we either give them the right to terminate the contract without any additional fees for early termination, or allow them to remain on the unchanged contract. *This does not apply to changes that are required by law or regulation or changes to those services and features that do not have a fixed term commitment.*



Basically, they'd have to be changing your voice/data plan terms for you to be able to disagree and cancel.

They can change voicemail, text, 911 fees, etc. because they do not have a "fixed term commitment." When you sign a contract, you are signing for the voice/data plan.


----------



## radante (Mar 24, 2010)

okcomputer said:


> Here's where the language comes from:
> 
> CWTA - Code of Conduct
> 
> ...


Anyone have any experience with this? Or is this all just theoretical musings? What does Rogers consider a "material" change in your contract. It make sense what you're saying here, just wondering if anyone has actually tried to break their contract and done so successfully.


----------



## luigino (Sep 1, 2006)

@ adam.sn: Too bad I can't dump Rogers. Anyway, the "big guns" (Bell, Rogers, Telus) have the CRTC in their back pockets... that's why Canada is NOT among the nations that have affordably priced services, and development / expansion of same are in the 'dark ages' of the tech era.


----------



## Gerbus (Apr 4, 2011)

This might have come at the perfect time for me. I'm 2 months into a 3 yr contract for an LG Keybo, and I'm starting to think maybe a smartphone is a good idea. I'm gonna give this a whirl this month sometime.

Thanks for the tip adam.sn


----------



## greensuperman32 (Mar 28, 2005)

Gerbus said:


> This might have come at the perfect time for me. I'm 2 months into a 3 yr contract for an LG Keybo, and I'm starting to think maybe a smartphone is a good idea. I'm gonna give this a whirl this month sometime.
> 
> Thanks for the tip adam.sn


Let's us know if it works!


----------



## speckledmind (Jan 12, 2005)

greensuperman32 said:


> Let's us know if it works!


Ditto on that.

This might be the loop hole that will help a a lot of people who have either been gouged or have second thoughts about there purchased contract, it may also force companies to review there extravagant plans / rates and be more competitive.


----------



## MomentsofSanity (Jul 9, 2008)

I'm guessing since the thread is a year old any updates won't be helpful unless there's been another material change.....


----------



## Gerbus (Apr 4, 2011)

Damnit.


----------



## greensuperman32 (Mar 28, 2005)

wow i didnt even notice the 2010 part in the date lol


----------



## Gerbus (Apr 4, 2011)

Actually I did read 2010, and apparently thought, "Yeah, this is 2010." 

At least I didn't give Telus an earful only to realize that my information was off  Keep your eyes peeled people, I'm willing to give this a shot at the next material change.


----------



## VNJ85 (Feb 24, 2006)

With the new competition in the market and the lower priced "unlimited" plans... figuring out the cost to canceling a plan and starting a new one might make fiscal sense. Also staying out of a contract makes sense since the market is changing so rapidly.

I created a document a while ago that can quickly do a price comparison so you can see which plan costs you less and what your costs will be over 1month/1yr/2yr/3yr..

Canadian Mobile Comparison Price Chart

It's made to be used in excel though. That's the only drawback...


----------

